# Finally Got Catalyst 6.8 To Work With X1900xtx And Beta 14!!



## ssgwright (Aug 25, 2006)

O.K. this is what I did,

first of all beta 15 won't fully work with cat 6.8 drivers (you can overclock but you can't save voltages or overclock the memory over 792.

so this is how i got the beta 14 to work with the latest drivers:

1. install catalyst 6.3 drivers (trust me) with catalyst control center
2. restart computer
3. next install latest (in my case 6.8) drivers JUST THE DRIVERS NOT CATALYST CONTROL CENTER!
4. restart computer
5. disable ati services here: go to- start-cmd-services.msc and disable ati hot key poller and ati smart
6. restart computer (or just go to your task manager and disable the service: ati2vee.exe)
7. install ati tool beta 14 and overclock away!!!


----------



## ssgwright (Aug 26, 2006)

disregard, when i launched bf2 the clocks reverted as usual..


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 26, 2006)

nice i had alot of trouble with any newer driver really so i installed the old faithfull 6.2's, Did the 6.8's help your scores?


----------



## ssgwright (Aug 26, 2006)

ya helped with scores and visuals are better imo, but can't overclock with em... sucks... i can't wait for someone to fix this


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Slightly easier to use then start-run-services.msc is start-run-Msconfic-services tab. Services.msc is more advance, and Msconfig is a bit harder to mess up. Something involving the "hide all Microsoft services" button helps .


----------

